# Diarrhea in Dogs-Prevent with slippery elm!



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone used slippery elm?

Diarrhea in Dogs | Treating Canine Diarrhea

Looks good and natural,but does it really work,never needed to use it but may have to"not for me for dog"!!!

Anyone recommend slippery elm?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I have used it a few years ago, to be honest i cant say if it worked or if things cleared up in the same time frame naturaly. So it wasnt a quick cure and i found natural yogurt just as good......and dogs enjoyed it more

I suppose it depends if its an on going problem or a one off "bug"


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I have heard it can be very useful in humans with irritable bowel, obviously not to be used long term without medical diagnosis of cause though


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I use Dorwest tree bark powder which I think is more or less the same thing.

It has certainly helped my bitch with a food intolerance - she has a level teaspoon on her dinner. Everything crossed, she hasn't had diarrheoa since December since I started using the powder and she has been fed AG Sensitive.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Always have a tub of Tree Bark powder in our cupboard here, marvellous product, when weaning pups or even bringing a new pup home here with the change of water etc we sprinkle some on the food just to calm the tum, use it on the adult dogs too with good results


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use Tree bark powder as well which I think is part slippery elm and part from antother tree (could be wrong though). It is fantastic for Sonny who constantly had the runs. He gets a teaspoon full in the morning along with his 1/2 tin of Chappie and gets Fish 4 Dogs at night. Since I started this he has had hardly any diarrhea - one day I forgot the Tree Bark powder and could instantly tell the difference so think it must be working


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It doesn't cure diarrhea as such. It soothes the gut lining so if the diarrhea is caused by food intolerance, it helps prevent it from being irritated - that can lead to the diarrhea. Best option is to exclude the irritant from the diet in the first place.

Also very good for humans - IBS, dicky tum after a night on the tiles or dodgy curry.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've not tried slippery elm but as mentioned - it's one of the barks in the Treebarks powder.

I keep the treebarks for bad upsets and mix it with a bit of natural yogurt and if necessary a spoonful of kaolin (this mimics protexin).

Someone told me it's not good to use longterm  no idea if that's right. 

Since getting Bionic Biotics, I wouldnt use anything else. it's a fantastic supplement and it's effects are reflected in her coat, energy and general zest for life.


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

I thought slippery elm was banned at the beginning of May?


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

dee o gee said:


> I thought slippery elm was banned at the beginning of May?


I thought this was a naturel and non toxic remedy,may i ask why this you think this is a banned product?


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> I thought this was a naturel and non toxic remedy,may i ask why this you think this is a banned product?


Tanya's Feline Chronic Renal Failure - Holistic Treatments Thats where I first read it and have heard a few other people on other forums mention it too.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

dee o gee said:


> Tanya's Feline Chronic Renal Failure - Holistic Treatments Thats where I first read it and have heard a few other people on other forums mention it too.


?? You can still get it here Tree Barks powder - Dorwest

I hadn't heard it was banned.


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> ?? You can still get it here Tree Barks powder - Dorwest
> 
> I hadn't heard it was banned.


Maybe there selling off the last of the stock?  Im not sure, it's weird, from what I gathered by the link I posted it's not a ban as such it's just that the licence is too expensive to buy.


----------

